# Need help configuring HP LaserJet 6MP to work on OS 9.0.4 via router IP



## tiffany (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello.

I'm trying to configure an HP LaserJet 6MP to work with my 9.0.4 OS via a router.  

I've downloaded the driver from HP's website and installed it.
I used the Apple Extras > Apple LaserWriter Software > Desktop Printer Utility to create a desktop icon for the printer with the settings:

LaserWriter 8 Printer (LPR) on first screen
PPD file to HP LaserJet 6MP; LPR Printer Selection with IP address verified on second screen.

However, when I try to print from Word, Internet Explorer, etc. I get "The document "" could not be printed.  The LPR printer you are attempting to print to cannot accept jobs.  Please check that the printer is not turned off or busy."

Can you please give me advice on what I can try next?

I would greatly appreciate it!!
Thank you.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Tiffany and Welcome to the forum 

Turn off Desktop printing. There are some printers that do not work with desktop printing. Once you have turned it off, restart the computer, then trash the desktop printer icon. Go to the chooser and make sure the printer is listed and give it a try.


----------



## tiffany (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Cheryl.  Thanks for the reply!

The printer does not show in the chooser.  Only AppleShare and Laser Writer 8 show in the Chooser.  Clicking on LaserWriter 8 does not give any options.

How do I get the HP LaserJet 6MP to show in the Chooser?


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 12, 2005)

How is your LaserJet connected to the router? Maybe an Asante Ethernet to Appletalk, or what?
Make sure AppleTalk is turned on. You can do that right in the Chooser window, or go to the AppleTalk control panel and turn on Appletalk. Make sure that ethernet is the connection in use - from the TCP/IP control panel. Reboot your computer. Go back to the chooser, and select LaserWriter 8. You should see your LaserJet appear in the right-hand window. Click on the setup button, and do an autosetup, or choose your printer's PPD from the list. That should do it.


----------



## tiffany (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello DeltaMac and thanks for the reply!

The router is D-Link 704 P (http://www.dlink.com/products/?sec=1&pid=63).  The printer is connect to the router via a parallel printer port.

AppleTalk is enabled.  Ethernet is enabled.  I've restarted several times.  Each time I got into the Chooser and select LaserWriter 8 - nothing shows in the right-hand window.

Is there anything else I can try?  What about going back to Desktop Printing?


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 17, 2005)

I'm not aware of any way to get a parallel port printer to work through a Mac, without support for that through the manufacturer's driver. Easiest way to get your old printer to work? Forget the print server connection, Purchase an Asante EtherPrint, and connect to one of the Ethernet ports on the D-Link, and your printer will work.


----------



## tiffany (Mar 18, 2005)

This set up should work.... HP has a driver for Mac OS 9 which I downloaded.  

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...bmit.y=6&submit.x=5&lang=en&cc=us&swEnvOID=13

What else can I try?


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 18, 2005)

I used to have the same printer. When you set it up, set it up as an IP printer, and it's que name is "lp". Make sure you have the printers IP number so you can enter this when you enter the que name.


----------



## tiffany (Mar 23, 2005)

ok.  How do I set it up as an IP printer?  Previously, I tried using the Desktop Printer Utility and later the Chooser.  Where do I enter the IP address?

Thank you!


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm getting a bit fuzzy on OS 9 now, but wherever you set up your printers you have to tell it you want "IP Printing" and the queue is "lp" and find out what the IP address of your printer is (should be able to see this number in the user manual or printed on the back somewhere) and you should be good to go.

IP printing is a bit slow so you might consider getting a print server if you're going to be printing a lot.


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 23, 2005)

Found some articles on TCP/IP printing:

http://compserv.uark.edu/softserv/macsup/printerinfo/index_2632_ENG_HTML.htm

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=50572

Hope they help!


----------



## Pardus (Mar 23, 2005)

i dont think you can print using parallel port. why do you need to print through router? can you connect directly to your mac via serial port?

I have a laserjet 4mp connected to an old G3 running OS9 through serial port. I share that printer using LocalTalk Bridge (i think it is called that) which is a free utility you can dl from apple. I print from my G4 and ibook through it and it works awesome.


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 23, 2005)

Specs on the HP 6MP printer:
http://shopper.cnet.com/HP_LaserJet...tp=4507-3159_9-4838233&cip=1&orderby=90&sort=

I remember I got a serial adaptor at Staples for $30 bucks to make it work with it's built in serial port


----------



## tiffany (Mar 23, 2005)

The information found on http://compserv.uark.edu/softserv/m...32_ENG_HTML.htm is what I previously tried.  The IP address was verified but did not print.

The printer and router have parallel ports.  The iBook does not have a parallel port.  Plus I'm sharing the printer with other computers via the router...

Any other ideas or hardware I can use?


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 23, 2005)

if you are using an iBook, are you sure you're using System OS 9? It's possible the printer's old enough that it's not supported for OS X, which is the system I think is standard with iBooks.


----------



## Pardus (Mar 23, 2005)

if other printers are using the printer, can you hook it up to one of those and share it from that computer? that would be the easiest way.


----------



## tiffany (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, the iBook is one of the first models put out and is running OS 9.0.4


----------



## tiffany (Mar 23, 2005)

The other machines sharing the printer are Windows based.  Can I share a printer from Windows to Mac OS?


----------



## Pardus (Mar 23, 2005)

forsure you can share a printer on a windows machine. I used to do that with my HP laserjet 4mp. As far as the setup, it would depend what operating system they are on and i can't quite remember the procedure but either i searched this site or just googled it and found lots of info.


----------



## tiffany (Mar 23, 2005)

Thought of a snag - the Windows machine that I could connect the printer to is not always docked as it is a laptop.  Therefore, the Windows laptop needs to be present for the Mac to be able to print to it.  Right?


----------



## tiffany (Apr 3, 2005)

No resolution at this time.  Most desired scenerio would be to enable printing via networked router.


----------



## Kent Durvin (Apr 4, 2005)

The HP 6 is a PostScript printer, and is supported by OS 9 or X with the PPD. 
On the D-Link page the footnote says:
1 Printer Server software included is for Windows Operating Systems only. Postscript Level 1 and 2 printers can be connected to the DI-704P for Macintosh OS 9.x or X computers. The DI-704P does not support non-Postscript printers with Macintosh OS.​So it sounds like it should work. You are printing to the print server in the router. The _printer_ does not have an IP address in this case. Use the router's address. If the router has a way to turn on AppleTalk, that would make it visible in the Chooser.
To create an IP printer in OS 9, use the Desktop Printer Utility, found in Applications:Utilities. Create a new Desktop Printer, select LPR, select the PPD for the HP 6, enter the IP address of the router, and the name of the queue, (LP?) and clcik Verify to test. Save it when it works.


----------

